# IH Record Prices



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kansas collection brings in record prices.....and the truck was really cool.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/2-new-record-prices-on-ihc-tractors-on-kansas-auction/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I get an IH 1468 for 52k . What was the truck


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> I get an IH 1468 for 52k . What was the truck


"the absolutely sweet 1971 International 1210 4x4 pickup with 70K original miles and a rebuilt engine. It sold for $15,000. "


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I get an IH 1468 for 52k . What was the truck


Scroll down.


----------

